# Problems with installing tor



## maxspb89 (Dec 20, 2017)

Hello everyone, I'm a noobie to BSD systems and got some problems with installing *tor* and *virtualbox-ose* from ports. My system is 11.1-RELEASE.


```
cd /usr/ports/security/tor (or simular with virtualbox)
make install clean
...
configure: error: perl 5.8 required
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to sunpoet@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/misc/help2man/work/help2man-1.47.5/config.log" including the
output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to
provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. a
/usr/local/sbin/pkg-static info -g -Ea).
```

System says that perl is up-to-date...

```
...
pkg version -v | grep perl
perl5-5.24.3                       =   up-to-date with index
```

What should I do to install this software? How to install perl 5.8?


----------



## talsamon (Dec 20, 2017)

Security/tor don't need `perl5.8`.  There something other wrong.
Do you have anything in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## maxspb89 (Dec 20, 2017)

talsamon said:


> Security/tor don't need `perl5.8`.  There something other wrong.
> Do you have anything in /etc/make.conf?


No, its blank


----------



## maxspb89 (Dec 20, 2017)

It fails with building dependencies. Full install process:

```
===>   tor-0.3.1.9_1 depends on executable: asciidoc - not found
===>   asciidoc-8.6.10 depends on package: docbook-xsl>=0 - found
===>   asciidoc-8.6.10 depends on executable: autoconf-2.69 - not found
===>   autoconf-2.69_1 depends on executable: gm4 - not found
===>   m4-1.4.18,1 depends on executable: makeinfo - not found
===>   texinfo-6.5,1 depends on executable: help2man - not found
===>   help2man-1.47.5 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   help2man-1.47.5 depends on package: perl5>=5.24<5.25 - found
===>  Configuring for help2man-1.47.5
configure: loading site script /usr/ports/Templates/config.site
checking for perl... no
configure: error: perl 5.8 required
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to sunpoet@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/misc/help2man/work/help2man-1.47.5/config.log" including the
output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to
provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. a
/usr/local/sbin/pkg-static info -g -Ea).
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[9]: stopped in /usr/ports/misc/help2man
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[8]: stopped in /usr/ports/misc/help2man
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[7]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/texinfo
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[6]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/texinfo
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/m4
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/m4
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/autoconf
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/textproc/asciidoc
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/security/tor
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/security/tor
```


----------



## talsamon (Dec 20, 2017)

I see the error is in misc/help2man.
Do you have installed `perl5` with `CPAN`?. If deinstall it and install it with the port.
Which output has  `make -V DEFAULT_VERSIONS`  (run it in the port).
If not run in the misc/help2man port `make configure` and attach the /usr/ports/misc/help2man/work/help2man-1.47.5/config.log


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2017)

If you're going to be using the default options I suggest you use the packages instead. That will save you a lot of time and effort. There's nothing to gain by building from ports if you're using the defaults.


----------

